# Here's a funny question for ya.



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

So, the other day I was washing down my boat. I couldn't get over the amount of bird poo on my deck. I later went to the store to buy a plastic owl (this is no joke). Later in the day one of the people in the marina tells me that an owl sits atop my mast almost every night, hence the poo. Now what do I do? It's not as if a plastic owl is going to help. Just my luck other owls would think that it's some sort of owl strip club, pole and all. Any ideas? :laugher


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Dauntless Brent said:


> So, the other day I was washing down my boat. I couldn't get over the amount of bird poo on my deck. I later went to the store to buy a plastic owl (this is no joke). Later in the day one of the people in the marina tells me that an owl sits atop my mast almost every night, hence the poo. Now what do I do? It's not as if a plastic owl is going to help. Just my luck other owls would think that it's some sort of owl strip club, pole and all. Any ideas? :laugher


I bought "Bird Spikes" and glued them to the top of my mast to deter an Osprey and mourning doves from perching there. They do work. I broke them into smaller pieces to glue them to the masthead. The marine stores handle them. I also hear a hoot owl in the neighborhood just before sunrise each morning.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Charge the owl matchmaking fees?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> Charge the owl matchmaking fees?


Sometimes its hard to resist saying the first thing that comes to mind, ey?


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Here you go

Zareba® Solar Low Impedance Charger, Model # SP3T


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Seaduction said:


> Sometimes its hard to resist saying the first thing that comes to mind, ey?


At least I didn't plant the seeds for another gun thread.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

benesailor said:


> Here you go
> 
> Zareba® Solar Low Impedance Charger, Model # SP3T


Are you proposing to electrify the mast?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> At least I didn't plant the seeds for another gun thread.


Nor did I.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> At least I didn't plant the seeds for another gun thread.


You did now.


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

benesailor said:


> Here you go
> 
> Zareba® Solar Low Impedance Charger, Model # SP3T


I believe he may have problems getting the specified ground rods driven.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> You did now.


What's wrong with guns?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seaduction said:


> What's wrong with guns?


Nothing, in the right hands.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

A couple of wire coat hangers pulled into loops and liberal duct tape might work. Or just shoot one and leave it hang there.Sure to deter others.


----------



## Dauntless Brent (Jun 8, 2013)

Lmao. I don't want to kill the thing. Although, I'll be it would be good honey glazed with a side of red potatoes, garlic, butter and a spinach salad. Mmmm


----------



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

Dauntless Brent said:


> Lmao. I don't want to kill the thing. Although, I'll be it would be good honey glazed with a side of red potatoes, garlic, butter and a spinach salad. Mmmm


Creepy! Like Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dauntless Brent said:


> Lmao. I don't want to kill the thing. Although, I'll be it would be good honey glazed with a side of red potatoes, garlic, butter and a spinach salad. Mmmm


Sounds very hoot cuisine.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

bljones said:


> Sounds very hoot cuisine.


Especially with some pie owl la mode!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Groan.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

To kill 2 birds with 1 stone, I have a lightning suppressor on top of my mast that also keeps all birds off.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

We are having similar issues with herons. They poop so much that I almost feel sorry for them. No one deserves that kind of indigestion.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Owls don't have the ability to bare arms because they have wings instead of arms.
But armed bears could be a much more serious problem, were some folks to insist upon their right to arm bears. Cruising the far Pacific Northwest could become a real nightmare.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

need better medication


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank goodness elephants don't fly. Need a fire hose to clean up that mess.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

3 nights in a row we watched three Cormorants sit on this boat while we were in Northeast Harbor recently. Notice the uncovered main. I ran the dinghy close by one day and saw the deck and main sail were completely covered with poo. No sign of the owner the whole time we were there.

We have a plastic owl with a solar powered head swivel mounted on the top of the bimini. It keeps the birds off our boat at the dock but there are so many birds we still get hit occasionally by fly-bys.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

The last time we were in Hawaii I left the radar reflector hoisted (In the proper "Catch rain position"). A pair of doves nested in it. The mate wouldn't let me take it down until the chicks had flown away. What a mess!


----------

